
Ask HN: Anyone made a USB driver for Mac OS 9? - tikwidd
I have a &quot;Wallstreet&quot; G3 Powerbook with a broken audio circuit (I can hear very faint, muffled audio when plugging in external speakers, so I guess there is a blown cap or IC in the amplifier).<p>I have tried plugging in a (modern) cheap USB audio dongle (the Wallstreet was the first powerbook with USB ports). It shows up as a USB device in the OS 9 system profiler but it won&#x27;t make any sound. So I was thinking I would try and write my own driver extension for OS 9. I mostly only care about audio output.<p>Are there any old school classic&#x2F;PPC Mac developers who have attempted such a thing? What am I getting myself into?<p>Are there any examples out there of open source OS 9 USB drivers (of any kind)?
======
DanAtC
I can't speak to the development side of things, but have you tried
[https://www.usb-audio.com/download/](https://www.usb-audio.com/download/)?

~~~
tikwidd
I did, and unfortunately it didn't make any difference :( I guess my $20 USB
sound stick is not backwards compatible.

